# 2005-2006 Nissan Altima V.S. Toyota Camry- which one is better?



## Altimanex (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys,
Which of those cars are MORE reliable 2005-2006 Altima or Camry.
I test drove both, Nissan has SO much nicer interior, but I heard from a friend of mine that Camry's are MORE reliable, because apparently 2005-2006 Nissan has some Transmission and Engine problems.

I am mostly looking at Altima and Camry at 120-140K millage range.

If you could share your opinions and experience, would highly appreciate you help.

Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Camry has always been a reliable car, but has become what some call "vanilla" or "boring." The 05-06 Altima had most of the new model "bugs" worked out of it from the 02-04 models. I still don't trust the QR25DE engines of that era, which wasn't so much the engine's fault as Nissan's decision to replace the conventional EGR system with using the variable valve timing to "suck in" exhaust through the exhaust valve and putting the catalytic converter so close to the engine. The VQ35DE had some issues with the timing chain tensioners, but updated tensioner "feet" resolved those problems. The thing is that once you get to that 60-80k range, most of the typical "bugs" for any model have probably been already repaired. I worked a long time for Nissan as a technician and a year with Toyota; I've owned both. Both are good cars, and maintenance will be a key factor in any car you choose, but given all other variable being the same, I would say the Camry would likely be the more reliable choice and may even net a little better gas mileage but the Altima would be a more enjoyable car to drive...IMO.


----------



## Altimanex (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for the response, 
I jsut did a local search for Camry's (p.s. I live in Toronto), apparently there are not that many on the market, plus they are priced on average for around 10k.
Whereas Altima's are 8K.

Probably will pick an Altima 2.5


----------

